# 99-104 temperatures =



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

No desire to work on props or my house decorations. Fall and Halloween seems so far away this week with our temps staying in the 100s. I’ve lost all desire to work on my props and can only make it through this work week…I hope. I work in a large hangar and it get HOT inside…wish me luck!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yesterday it was soooo hot outside that I could not go outside for more than a minute or so, so I was "locked" in my basement with nothing to do but watch Creepshow and work on my props. It was cooler down there. Not sure what I will be up to tonight, its supposed to be 45 here which is hotter than hades, or hotter than what we are used to anyway...


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

It's supposed to be high 90's here today, that's cooler than it was over the weekend here..lol and still not the best conditions for working on props. When it's hot like that I feel drained and uncreative, probably why I like Autumn weather the best..lol


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Hang in there EITD! Hope the propbuilding itch replaces that heat rash real quick...


I can't complain where I am (but I still will) - we were at 81 degrees F yesteday, with a nice ocean breeze blowing through...down to about 68 degrees last night.


I'll throw in my surf report:
Surf report for Huntington Beach, CA July 17th, 2006
3-4 foot with fair shape, some sets coming in at 5'+ - water temp: 68 air temp: 71 (9am)


Wish you guys were here...be one hell of a party...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You're right there Hella!
I only worked Saturday on props. The garage was way too hot and smelled of paint stripper so I did as much work as I could inside.

When it was near or above 100 all week it was hard to get motivated so I went to Michaels and that's all I needed. I can't wait for them to get the rest of the inventory in.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree, it was low to mid 100's where I am at and supposed to stay that way until like Thurdsay. YIKES................I usually want to stay inside and do nothing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I always need to be doing something...so heat doesn't affect my creativity. 
:-D


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I work swings (2:30pm-12:00am) and when I get home at 12:30 it's nice and I want to build but, after a few hours sleep and a 20 degree temp rise I lose my motovation. Maybe I will take a trip to Michaels or move to the basement like you guys/gals and see if that helps.

Well I'm off to work.....


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

NJ checking in....103 degrees here today. One good thing about it though is that noone wants to go outside so when I went grocery shopping today....NO LINES! Bad parts...#1, to hot to even think about prop building and #2, every relative that we haven't heard from since last summer suddenly remembers us and wants to come use the pool! One of these days I'll learn not to answer the phone!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> One of these days I'll learn not to answer the phone!


You need Caller ID


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I have it but not on the phone in the garage, which is where I was when they called. Oh well, back outside to make sure they don't drown. Although...I'm getting visions of one of the final scenes of Poltergeist...corpses in the pool. Maybe I'll stop off for a drink of water before heading back outside


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah - the motivation button is broken when it comes to working on anything today or tomorrow.  When I get home from work today, the only thing I'm doing is making sure all the rabbits are OK and have enough water. Then I will have to check the pool water to make sure it's wet!


----------



## pumpkinman (Jul 11, 2006)

Heat index of 102 here today... My AC is set on about 68 and I am sitting in the basement in shorts and a tank top with the fan on me...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

According to Accuweather, it's only 88 now... I don't believe that for a second. It's easily at least 91 or more out there right now.

Fortunately for me, I had a slow day at work, so I was able to work on my bucky rocking in a chair (a-la Scary Terry) today in the cool confines of our air conditioned building.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> yesterday it was soooo hot outside that I could not go outside for more than a minute or so, so I was "locked" in my basement with nothing to do but watch Creepshow and work on my props. It was cooler down there. Not sure what I will be up to tonight, its supposed to be 45 here which is hotter than hades, or hotter than what we are used to anyway...


did i read this right??? you think 45 at night is hot???

lol

i'm in the boat w/the other folks...........100+ degree days.........difference for me is i'd rather be outside than inside


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just got back home and I am MELTING I tell ya!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Tell me about Summer !! I can't think straight when it's too hot so the best thing to do today is to drink Corona !!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

FYI to anyone ever visiting Florida. The news channels here always lie by 5 degrees on average. If they say it is 95 it is 100 and if they say it is 50 it is 45. They do this to not scare away the tourists, but the thermometers tell the truth!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Coronas sound great right about now. Pass them around


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Pop!

Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Record breaking 106 today here in Oklahoma. Won't see double digits for highs until Next week. Then it will get down to a chilly 99. 

Hey Rocky send one of those cervasa's this way.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

IshWitch said:


> FYI to anyone ever visiting Florida. The news channels here always lie by 5 degrees on average. If they say it is 95 it is 100 and if they say it is 50 it is 45. They do this to not scare away the tourists, but the thermometers tell the truth!


That woman I work with has been bragging for weeks about the fact she's going to Disneyworld next week with her family. So today idiot (I've never liked her, she used to be my boss and she was a real bitch) was complaining about the heat over here so I asked her how hot did she think it would be down there in Florida. She went like oh, they have air con there too, you know.  I went there in June a few years ago and it was pretty hot and humid so imagine at the end of July, beginning of August.

Anyway, I still have coronas so here's some for y'all !!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

100 Degrees here too all week.
I work outside in it all day, come home,shower and go back outside.
Don't like being cooped up in a house.
Just have to be outside.

Now you know why I'm called Strange1. 
And yes, I do have central air.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

It was 109 here today, tomorrow it will cool down to 106.Guess I wont be working in the garage any time soon


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Heat wave! 103 here today, don't usually sit around in underclothes but we were doing it today. Drinking water and iced tea like it's free and the AC constantly running, but still so hot. I'm melting!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whew! 83 here!....oh..wait..nevermind.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

100 degress 90% humidy beautiful day for laying paper mache 4 layers in 3 hours

always look on thebright side opf life..............


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Had a storm last night, lost power for six hours, but the temp dropped down to 58 degrees this morning. ahhhhhh that feels good.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Bone Dancer...that is NOT fair....throwing that in our faces while we all melt away in this heatwave!  Thanks for sharing that info though, maybe that cool front will move our way.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Going to be another hot one in NJ. Last night after I got home at 7 p.m., made dinner and was in the pool until 9:30. I think it's going to be a repeat for today when I get home.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I hear ya....I'd be out there right now if I didn't have to take my mother-in-law to the doctors and the store. There's not much else you can do...it's 94 degrees as of 9:30 this morning. I HATE this weather.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

GLOBAL WARMING!!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW, I see I'm not alone on this one. I guess we will just have to wait the weather out and work as the mood hits us. I'm not looking forward to winter but, I sure do look forward to fall, here's hoping we all have a nice long fall and our efforts are rewarded on Halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

All we have to have is a nuclear winter.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was out in the pool last night and it felt like bath water. The pool's probably going to feel like a jacuzzi tonight!!!!


----------

